# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  درخواست راهنمایی از دانشجویان زیست شناسی انجمن

## Yaas

سلام دوستان‌ 
کسی هست اینجا دانشجوی زیست شناسی باشه؟
میشه لطفا بگین کدوم دانشگاه هستین؟
اینکه دروس و واحد های زیست چجوریه
 کلا در مورد این رشته اطلاعات میخواستم.
از ترم اول چیکار باید کرد که تو این رشته پیشرفت کنیم
اگه کسی واقعا علاقه داشته باشه تا چه حد میتونه موفق بشه؟
ببخشید سوالاتم زیاد شد.ممنون از هرکی پاسخ میده.

----------


## Yaas

Up

----------


## Dr Baq3r

خخخ نیس مثل اینکه.
اما مطالب این سایت رو بخونید امیدوارم که کمکتون کنه (برید سمت راست پایین)
http://reshteha.roshd.ir/fields/Introduction.aspx?mid={a6e9b9b6-3eca-4b0b-b520-ba634d0ce465}&fid={BD46DED1-2557-4FBD-B938-3CD772DDE9ED}&pname=zestshenasyomom-icon

----------

